# Zombie Films



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 18, 2010)

What Zombie films does everyone like . And is there any good ones 2 watch, thanks!!!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

Zombie films are bad and you should feel bad. U:<
_
Shaun of the Dead_ made me laugh, though. The slide scene and the cute friendships and what not.

Also _28 Days/ and 28 Weeks Later_. Because they're edgy. Especially _28 Weeks_ when the snipers are told to be indiscriminate. That's actually terrifying.


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 18, 2010)

mabey i do feel bad ,i do for most the zombies any way


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Dead Snow, Zombieland, just to name a few.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Zombieland. It made a zombie apocalypse look like so much fun.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 18, 2010)

I heard Undead was good, land of the dead, diary of the dead.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2010)

I love any George Romero zombie films, but I especially like Land of the Dead when you actually feel sympathetic to the zombies.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Zombie films are bad and you should feel bad. U:<
> _
> Shaun of the Dead_ made me laugh, though. The slide scene and the cute friendships and what not.
> 
> Also _28 Days/ and 28 Weeks Later_. Because they're edgy. Especially _28 Weeks_ when the snipers are told to be indiscriminate. That's actually terrifying.



28 weeks was crap, especially when you consider that the moral of the story is "When comiting genocide, for the love of god make sure you kill the children."


----------



## Sulggo (Apr 18, 2010)

Faris said:


> I love any Cesar Romero zombie films, but I especially like Land of the Dead when you actually feel sympathetic to the zombies.


Not to be an asshole but its George A. Romero. Redneck zombies is one I know its an old
 cheaply made one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I heard *Undead* was good, land of the dead, diary of the dead.



I've been thinking about renting it, but there are some bad reviews of it. 

Both Land of the Dead and Diary of the Dead were epic. My only complaint about Land of the Dead is that it has the zombies be too intelligent. It just doesn't fit in with the rest of the series in that way. On the other hand the "See how the other side lives" line was awesome, so I forgive it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaun of the dead, Zombieland, 28 days later, Night of the living dead D:


----------



## Sulggo (Apr 18, 2010)

Undead or alive its zombedy!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2010)

Sulggo said:


> Undead or alive its *zombedy*!



Zomcom.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

That's right, Cesar Romero was the Joker. Silly me.

I also rented Chopper Chicks in Zombietown and Graveyard Alive: A Zombie Nurse in Love recently.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

I can tell you what the worst zombie movie is, Zombiez... I can't believe I actually sat through it. >.<

My favorite is 'Diary of the Dead' though.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 19, 2010)

Everyone's already recommended most of the good ones, so I'll suggest Planet Terror, the better half of Grindhouse.  Get it on its own if possible, because Death Proof is an embarrassing piece of shit for coming from the director of Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs.  Plus there's no zombies in it. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

Planet terror was hilarious. 

"One leg?"
"Easier access"


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

Resident Evil 1 & 3 (because Mila Jovovich is hot *G*)
Dawn of the Dead
28 Days Later


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait was planet terror the one the the woman with the machine gun leg?? lol


----------



## Lobar (Apr 19, 2010)

/W0LF/UpRISING/ said:


> Wait was planet terror the one the the woman with the machine gun leg?? lol



That would be the one.


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't watched 28 Days Later, but I would like it.
I'm for the kind of "fast zombies". Those zombies that instead of going slowly they run.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

JMAA said:


> I haven't watched 28 Days Later, but I would like it.
> I'm for the kind of "fast zombies". Those zombies that instead of going slowly they run.



Phht. Solanum FTW. >.< 

Of course, there always is the problem of "If they're that slow, how come people didn't just run away before there were thousands of them?" but the fast running types of zombie just can't compete with the creepiness of the original Romero zombies.


Also: The zombies don't make that big of an appearance in 28 days, IIRC. The main conflict is between our heros and a bunch of stereotypical military douchebags. 

That's something that has always annoyed me about zombie movies, btw. If a character is wearing a uniform (and is male,) you *instantly* know that they...

1) Have an I.Q less than 60.
2) Want to be in the pants of every female character and can't take "no" for an answer.
3) Will likely kill at least one other character just for the lulz.
4) Are a sadistic prick. 
5) Will fuck up EVERYTHING.

I mean really, would it kill filmmakers to acknowledge that military men can be anything but babykillers? The only time I've seen a military man in a zombie movie be "good" was in Day of the Dead, AND IN THAT ONE HE WAS A ZOMBIE.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Resident Evil 1 & 3 (because Mila Jovovich is hot *G*)
> Dawn of the Dead
> 28 Days Later



No she's not.

Re: Degen
Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2010)

Look for a Norwegian movie called DÃ¸d snÃ¸ (Dead Snow). It's a delightful play with horror movie clichÃ©s, but still a good movie on its own. And you can't go wrong with nazi zombies.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 19, 2010)

Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness.

Deadites are SO zombies. :3

I enjoyed DeadGirl for the grit. Zombie sex slave anyone? Zombieland as already said.

No one has said Fido, I'm amazed!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 19, 2010)

There's one I saw at a horror convention/festival/something. Actually, the title may put people off, but it's probably the best zombie movie of the decade.
_
Silent Night, Zombie Night_

I haven't seen _Shaun of the Dead_ in a while but this is probably better. It's *not *an over-the-top type comedy at all *(actually, it's more tongue-in-cheek that it is full out comedy)*. 

They have some interesting ideas here, like using odor-neutralizing spray to avoid the zombies smelling them. Oh yes, and there's both fast and slow zombies.

And did I mention that under the right circumstances *the fast zombies will eat the slow zombies*?

As I said it's not a full out comedy. The characters go through quite a few things emotionally, very little if any of which is played for comedy.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Phht. *Solanum* FTW. >.<



That virus will mess your day up.


----------



## torachi (Apr 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I've been thinking about renting it, but there are some bad reviews of it.


Dont. its awful. Its faggot fan-boy bullshit. Stupid fanboys try and shove all their jizz covered genres together, its pathetic.



> Both Land of the Dead and Diary of the Dead were epic. My only complaint about Land of the Dead is that it has the zombies be too intelligent. It just doesn't fit in with the rest of the series in that way.


Did you even see Day of the Dead? Land of the Dead's storyline with zombies evolving intellect started there. 



Lobar said:


> Everyone's already recommended most of the good ones


Stop it right now with your jokes. 

Zombi (Zombie 2)
City of the Living Dead
The Beyond
DeadAlive
Zombie Holocaust
Burial Grounds
Hell of the Living Dead
Cemetary Man 
Re-Animator
Return of the Living Dead
House by the Cemetary


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

Geez, the Horror genre sucks.

Now _Thrillers_. -murr-


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 19, 2010)

ah now i remember the motto was "eins zwei die!!" for dead snow reffering to 1 one, two, three in german exsept three is "die" the only reason i didnt get it was because it was in subs.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> Did you even see Day of the Dead? Land of the Dead's storyline with zombies evolving intellect started there.



Yeah, I guess, but it wasn't as... I don't know how to put it. 


In Day of the Dead, a scientist managed to slowly train a zombie to act slightly human using positive reinforcement. Not quite in line with the usual zombie mode of operation, but acceptable. 

In Land of the Dead, one of the zombies just sorta grows a brain, and suddenly all the other zombies start being smarter just by being near him (Yeah he teaches that one zombie how to pull the trigger of a gun, but that's hardly training the entire hoard.) Plus he seems to be significantly more agile than his fellow zombies, which doesn't really make sense. 

Then there was... what's his face. The guy who hijacks Dead Reckoning but gets bitten? After being bitten (and not being trained or even in the vicinity of the Ã¼ber brainy zombie,) he figures out how to track down a particular person (from quite a distance) and operate a spear gun. All of the other zombies needed Brainy's power to make them smarter, and even then they didn't become as adept as him. This guy however just re-animates as a natural zombie Einstien. 


Let me put it this way: If Day of the Dead had ended with Bub standing between the survivors and the hoard and being like "It's ok guys, they're cool. They're with me" and the hoard went away, I would have been pissed. One smart zombie is tollerable, but once you make them all suddenly get smart, then they're just a bunch of ill-tempred folks with a skin condition and some serious B.O.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Yeah, I guess, but it wasn't as... I don't know how to put it.
> 
> 
> In Day of the Dead, a scientist managed to slowly train a zombie to act slightly human using positive reinforcement. Not quite in line with the usual zombie mode of operation, but acceptable.




the Doc in the RE movies tryed the same thing

I like to call him Dr. Nowutry :3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

ZOMBIELAND just because its so stupid 






and resident evil


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> ZOMBIELAND just because its so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah zombie land is great but could do with a bit more zombie fight moments


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

Rule 1: cardio


----------

